# sedona ripsaws



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

anyone have them?i can't show a pic yet but if someone can put em up they look killer, i am mounting them tomorow


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Don't have them, but I've heard they are excellent tires, but very, very heavy...


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yea they are heavy, but my flying thru the air days are over and ballast is good for plowing right lol

lots oh rubber on these badboys, thanks for the pic, dave t appreciate it


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

No problem, and I think you have yourself a very tough, aggressive tire for many, many miles! Thumbs Up


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i wanted your tires but couldn't make the numbers work, and every dollar counts for some reason since i was left with change hahaha


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

just bought a set ot trailfinder tires for the rubicon from discount tire.com online. found out they had a set at the rockford il store. had them mounted on an extra set of
stock rims.black fri weekend special. out the door for less than 230.00
looks like they should be good for snow--irv

go to discounttire.com or discounttirediect.com
been looking at them for months
those sedonas should kick b--t


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

took forever to get the old mud lites off, thank god my buddy bought a new tire machine from china freight, i bent everything there was too bend lol but it was adequate to do the job, but just 

snow they should work good, not trying to get muddy mind you i tried her in the river, you really need to get the power down to fling mud,bars are kinda close together but if ya wanted to sculpt it hmmmmnnnnnnn.

i had a real wicked out of balance thing going on so i am gonna check pressures and so forth, maybe take her for a ride tommorow i'll be able to judge it a little better imo


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

any pics on the wheeler?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

not yet irv, i am experiencing computer malfunctions as in 2 many pics and not enough space lol sounds like i need a new computer too lol


----------

